# Dogs nipples are red ?!?!



## vitka123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi!

My dog samson has been scratching and licking himself excessively lately. When I had a look at him his 4 top nipples are red, inflamed and probably he scratched them so much he made them bled. I bath him and de-flea him every month. Its only on his nipples, no where else. I could go to vets but unfortunately since he had very painful ear infection he goes mental as soon as he sees the building, he attacks everyone and everything that tries to go near him. Another thing is one of my other pets was very poorly and unfortunately it left me skint;/

I was wondering if anybody ever seen something similar 

Thanks for any help


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

oww they look sore, poor lad. i'd take him to the vets to be on th esafe side as (dont know if its the pics or just me) but it looks like its weeping a bit, which isnt normal, as especially as you'd said four of them are like this. 

could you not get the vet out to see you if its less stressful for him, i know some vets do payment schedules if that would help with the money side of things.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Vets now. That looks infected. You'll have to do without something else. 

Poor dog - it looks very sore.


----------



## vitka123 (Nov 24, 2013)

He gets extremely upset at vets... They won't be able to have a look at him. So I took some photos and I will contact my vet. It isn't the matter of me having to do without something else, coz I would give anything for him to get better. I'll have to find some money somehow.


----------



## vitka123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Do u know any way of easing the itch till tomorrow when I see Vets?


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

i dont want to suggest something and make it worse, someone else might suggest something.

you could keep him occupied with a big bone, chew or a kong. and dif you see him chewing them then distract him, maybe take him out for a long walk to get him all sleepy so he sleeps instead of chewing?


----------



## vitka123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Good idea! He is asleep now, so I'll keep quiet n won't wake him. I hate to see him constantly licking it I wish I could do something


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Cold water compresses would be soothing when he wakes up. Poor lad, it does look sore and there's nothing worse than a relentless itch.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Ziggy had a similar-looking sore nipple. I treated it with aloe vera gel for the itching and vetinary antibacterial powder for any infection. It was back to normal in about 4 days.

It does seem odd that 4 nipples are affected though.

A T-shirt to prevent scratching should help too.


----------

